# Thanksgiving Poll



## DocStram (Nov 23, 2006)

Another meaningless poll brought to you by Doc ....

Thanksgiving Dinner - The Main Feature ... which is it?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 23, 2006)

Turkey of course[]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 23, 2006)

TURKEY: Just can't get enough... stuffing aint bad either[]


----------



## JTaylor801 (Nov 23, 2006)

Mmmmmm, Turkey


----------



## bnoles (Nov 23, 2006)

Deep fried turkey....  I'm a southern boy []


----------



## guts (Nov 24, 2006)

turkey,Smoked,gonna do it today after my son gets home.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 24, 2006)

You left off Dressing . . .  and the dessert - Pecan Pie!


----------



## TBone (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />Deep fried turkey....  I'm a southern boy []



Once you go fried, you'll never go back.  I just wonder how many idiots there were like the one they showed on tv.  Had his turkey fryer about 3" from a vinyl siding house and just dropped in the turkey and couldn't figure out why his house burned down.  And they'll probably change the fryers because of it.   []


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 24, 2006)

I wish that the pilgrims had an abundance of cattle back then, or lobster.  I don't mind turkey but I would be a whole lot more thankful for surf and turf.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Nov 26, 2006)

hey chris, 

speeking of surf and turf, my neighbor is out lobster hunting in the pacific right now and we had lobster yesterday (free)[] i gave him a homemade pumpkin pie. i hope to trade a few pens for more.[]

laurie


----------

